# Cant read Data DVD's



## nottech (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a MATSHITA(panasonic) dvd-rom SR-8586, it works perfectly with DVD movies, but yet when ever I insert a DVD with data on it, it act's like there is nothing in the drive. How can i fix this? Or am i stuck with having to buy a new DVD drive?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 30, 2004)

What type of DVD is it? DVD+R? DVD-R? Lot's of older drives have problems reading DVD+R. To see the capabilities of your drive, check out InfoTools: http://www.cd-rw.org/software/cdr_software/cdr_tools/nero_info_tool.cfm


----------



## nottech (Jul 30, 2004)

Well it says my drive can read DVD-R, which the dvd im trying to get to work is. And i know the DVD works. So what my be the problem? Could it be Firmware issues?


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi,

It's possible that an updated firmware may help but I wouldn't count on it. It looks like the latest for your drive is 3J30. Here's a link:

http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?download_id=111



There's also the possibility of a compatibility issue between your ROM and the burner/software used to make the disc. Do you know the make/model drive and software used to make the disc? 

There's also quite a variance in compatibility between various manufacturers of media. Some good makes for top compatibility would be Verbatim DataLifePlus, Maxell, Ritek or Taiyo Yuden.


----------



## SENSEIS (Aug 2, 2004)

Have you test to see if the disk work on other dvd rom?   and what happens when you insert the disk?   does light comes on? sometimes depending on how much data and what kind of data it could take some times to load.


----------

